# fluxbox temi e bg

## Benve

Allora, ho provato fluxbox a discapito del mio WindowMaker.

Un paio di cose non mi sono chiare.

Per aggiungere un tema non basta mettere il file del tema in ~/.fluxbox/styles?

perchè nel menu non mi compare?

altra cosa per mettere lo sfondo che faccia Eterm trasparente serve Esetroot, ma che razza di immagine vuole come input, non va con i jpg?

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Allora, ho provato fluxbox a discapito del mio WindowMaker.
> 
> Un paio di cose non mi sono chiare.
> 
> Per aggiungere un tema non basta mettere il file del tema in ~/.fluxbox/styles?

 

Certo, tutti i file con le impostazioni dei vari temi vanno in questa cartella.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè nel menu non mi compare?

 

Cheversione di fluxbox usi? Normalmente i temi disponibili vengono visualizzati nel menu.

Nella versione di sviluppo ci sono due voci: system styles con i temi disponibili a tutti, e user styles con i temi aggiunti dal singolo utente. 

Se già non usi la versione di sviluppo ti consiglio di passare a quella, è molto stabile e ricca di funzioni nuove e utili. 

 *Quote:*   

> altra cosa per mettere lo sfondo che faccia Eterm trasparente serve Esetroot, ma che razza di immagine vuole come input, non va con i jpg?

 

Scusa ma non ho ben  capito questo passaggio. Io solitamente imposto lo sfondo del desktop nel mio tema, con qualcosa tipo:  "fbsetbg  .fluxbox/backgrounds/angel.jpg"

Poi in aterm (eterm xterm e compagnia) imposto lo sfondo trasparente. Cosa vuol dire dargli un'immagine in input se lo vuoi trasparente?

----------

## hellraiser

si...infatti....una volta  impostato lo sfondo con bsetbg, wsetbg  o fbsetbg   gli *term  basta farli tasparenti   :Twisted Evil: 

addio

----------

## Benve

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cheversione di fluxbox usi? Normalmente i temi disponibili vengono visualizzati nel menu.
> 
> Nella versione di sviluppo ci sono due voci: system styles con i temi disponibili a tutti, e user styles con i temi aggiunti dal singolo utente. 
> ...

 

C'è nel portage? non la ho trovata.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   altra cosa per mettere lo sfondo che faccia Eterm trasparente serve Esetroot, ma che razza di immagine vuole come input, non va con i jpg? 
> 
> Scusa ma non ho ben  capito questo passaggio. Io solitamente imposto lo sfondo del desktop nel mio tema, con qualcosa tipo:  "fbsetbg  .fluxbox/backgrounds/angel.jpg"
> ...

 

Io ho letto sulla guida di fluxbox:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NOTE: in order to use 'transparent' applications, such as Xchat and Eterm with transparency, You should use either wmsetbg or Esetroot. 

 

Ed infatti impostando la trasparenza in Eterm non funziona. Mi sa che emergo Aterm

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'è nel portage? non la ho trovata.
> 
> 

 

Mi pare ci sia la 0.9.3, mentre l'ultimissima è la 0.9.4, cmq va bene pure quella (massimo modifica l'ebuild e scarica la 0.9.4).

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho letto sulla guida di fluxbox:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> NOTE: in order to use 'transparent' applications, such as Xchat and Eterm with transparency, You should use either wmsetbg or Esetroot.  
> ...

 

Come no, a me funziona (cmq usa aterm, è molto più leggero e scattante imho). In pratica ti devi scaricare si esetroot (serve a fb di suo), ma non devi usare quello. Tu imposta pure il tuo sfondo come t'ho detto nel post precedente, quindi nelle impostazioni di eterm scegli lo sfondo trasparente (non ricordo la voce esatta, cmq è banale), vedrai che funziona.Last edited by shev on Tue Aug 05, 2003 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Benve

trovata la versione nuova: con un emerge -s fluxbox non si vedeva

sta emergando.

Qualcuno mi consiglia un bel emulatore di terminale (ho sempre usato xterm)

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno mi consiglia un bel emulatore di terminale (ho sempre usato xterm)

 

Come dicevo sopra io mi trovo bene con aterm, molto leggero, piccolo e scattante ed ha più o meno tutte le funzioni che possono servire (trasparenze etc). Inoltre è compatibile con xterm, quindi se sai come impostare quest'ultimo passare a aterm è immediato e semplice. Altri terminali carini non ne ho mai trovati, ne ho provati molti ma alla fine torno sempre a aterm.

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> Qualcuno mi consiglia un bel emulatore di terminale (ho sempre usato xterm) 
> 
> Come dicevo sopra io mi trovo bene con aterm, molto leggero, piccolo e scattante ed ha più o meno tutte le funzioni che possono servire (trasparenze etc). Inoltre è compatibile con xterm, quindi se sai come impostare quest'ultimo passare a aterm è immediato e semplice. Altri terminali carini non ne ho mai trovati, ne ho provati molti ma alla fine torno sempre a aterm.

 

anch'io voto per aterm   :Cool: 

----------

## Josuke

Eterm rulez   :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

Se dovessi scegliere direi aterm, ma uso xterm...  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

/me se puo' utilizza Eterm, altrimenti konsole.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso console e devo dire che una delle cose riuscite meglio a kde.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

konsole con la k....

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> konsole con la k....

 

io la metto sempre voi mai alla fine sbagliamo tutti.

Eterm r0x 

ps multi-aterm è comodo per chi come me va 20.000 alla volta =)

----------

## hellraiser

atermmmm....xterm....  :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> atermmmm....xterm.... 

 

Cioè?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Benve

ho provato aterm, visto i consigli. bellino.

del nuovo fluxbox mi sfugge qualcosa. ora quando massimizzo una finestra mi ricopre anche la toolbar non come prima che restava sempre in vista. Come si cambia?

----------

## bsolar

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ho provato aterm, visto i consigli. bellino.
> 
> del nuovo fluxbox mi sfugge qualcosa. ora quando massimizzo una finestra mi ricopre anche la toolbar non come prima che restava sempre in vista. Come si cambia?

 

Clicca col destro e cambiagli Layer.

----------

## Benve

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   ho provato aterm, visto i consigli. bellino.
> 
> del nuovo fluxbox mi sfugge qualcosa. ora quando massimizzo una finestra mi ricopre anche la toolbar non come prima che restava sempre in vista. Come si cambia? 
> 
> Clicca col destro e cambiagli Layer.

 

li ho già provati tutti ma non cambia, forse è un bug, faccio prima a impostarlo a mano nel file di configurazione ma non trovo una guida di ~/.fluxbox/init

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao.

Io uso Eterm, anche se sul mio p2 392 Mhz con la trasparenza e senza bordi quando faccio lo scroll va lento   :Rolling Eyes: 

È normale secondo voi??

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> li ho già provati tutti ma non cambia, forse è un bug, faccio prima a impostarlo a mano nel file di configurazione ma non trovo una guida di ~/.fluxbox/init

 

A me funziona benissimo. Che versione usi (io la 0.9.4). Cmq non ricordo un bug del genere nemmeno nella .3, controlla di fare le cose giuste (che non scompaia quando non ci sei sopra con il mouse, che il layer sia top, etc...). Per la doc se cerchi sul sito di fluxbox trovi qualcosa, magari non aggiornatissimo ma trovi (la doc aggiornata è prevista nella roadmap per le prossime versioni dev, prima del rilascio come stable della 1.0).

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> li ho già provati tutti ma non cambia, forse è un bug, faccio prima a impostarlo a mano nel file di configurazione ma non trovo una guida di ~/.fluxbox/init 
> 
> A me funziona benissimo. Che versione usi (io la 0.9.4). Cmq non ricordo un bug del genere nemmeno nella .3, controlla di fare le cose giuste (che non scompaia quando non ci sei sopra con il mouse, che il layer sia top, etc...). Per la doc se cerchi sul sito di fluxbox trovi qualcosa, magari non aggiornatissimo ma trovi (la doc aggiornata è prevista nella roadmap per le prossime versioni dev, prima del rilascio come stable della 1.0).

 

c'era c'era

cmq adesso è a posto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   atermmmm....xterm....  
> 
> Cioè?  

 

cioe che ?   :Laughing: 

cmq dicevo  che io uso xterm e aterm

 :Twisted Evil: 

addio

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cioe che ?  
> 
> 

 

Sorry, non avevo capito io   :Embarassed: 

Avevo intepretato male la faccina che hai messo, credendo che fossi perplesso sui due terminal citati o che non li conoscessi affatto. Sarà il caldo   :Razz: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   
> 
> cioe che ?  
> 
>  
> ...

 

certo....che è il caldo....

oramai ogni cosa che succede è colpa del caldo   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Confused:   ah ah ha ah

----------

## Benve

continua a essere sovrapposta la toolbar, la mia versione è la 0.9.3 e in ./~fluxbox/init c'è questo:

```

session.screen0.toolbar.mode:   Workspace

session.screen0.toolbar.autoHide:       true

session.screen0.toolbar.onhead: 0

session.screen0.toolbar.placement:      TopCenter

session.screen0.toolbar.widthPercent:   70

session.screen0.toolbar.onTop:  false

session.screen0.toolbar.layer:  Top

```

appena mi funziona emerge rsync istallo la 0.9.4

Intanto, dato che ci sono come si fa il menu trasparente?

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> session.screen0.toolbar.autoHide:       true
> ...

 

Prova a cambiare queste due linee, dovrebbero essere loro le responsabili. La prima dice che la toolbar deve autonascondersi quando non la usi (quindi e non ci sei sopra con il mouse sparisce, per questo non la vedi quando apri altre finestre), quindi metti false.

La seconda va messa atrue (credo).

 *Quote:*   

> Intanto, dato che ci sono come si fa il menu trasparente?

 

Innanzitutto devi avere installato Esetroot, poi nei menu dovrebbero esserci le voci per impostare il canale alpha (la trasparenza).

----------

## Benve

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> session.screen0.toolbar.autoHide:       true
> ...

 

autoHide lo avevo messo io, prima era false.

ho messo onTop a true ma non batte ciglio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Intanto, dato che ci sono come si fa il menu trasparente? 
> 
> Innanzitutto devi avere installato Esetroot, poi nei menu dovrebbero esserci le voci per impostare il canale alpha (la trasparenza).

 

E' quello che avevo provato ma non fa... avrò una istallazione sfortunata  :Crying or Very sad: 

Prima di fare altre prove lo aggiorno

Grazie

----------

